# Onboard multi-angle drift action



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Something I've wanted to do for a long time as a film project and I think it worked out really well.

You can't deny the skill it takes to drift around tracks like this. They guys are never point straight forwards for more than a split second.


----------

